# Now that Mobley is locked up, what is next?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With the addition of Mobley who else do you guys think the Clippers could go after?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Not too sure, but if your going to trade i'd use Wilcox as trade bait!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

in order of importance.... responses are welcome 

*keep marko jaric most importantly*: we've got a good, but 30-year old SG and and an PG that only played 30 games last year.... jaric is injury prone himself, but there's a good chance we'll need him to step up or be a spark-plug off the bench. he's a legit dual-guard and an under-rated defender.

*sign donyell marshall*: if he's willing to come off the bench, he'd be an awesome addition, can play both forward positions, especially if we make it to the playoffs. he doesn't crumble at crunch time, and would be an acceptable starter if necessary, but don't sign for over the mid level exception though. 

*sign shareef abdur rahim*: similar to marshall if he's willing to come off the bench, he's consider an all-star level player, but has shown no ability in crunch time and not much leadership. he would still be a good addition at the MLE, he's also a good guy who would probably get along well with the blue-collar clippers.

*resign mikki moore*: this guy plays with a ton of heart and can be effective in spurts. you can't teach hustle and effort like this, it'd be a mistake to not even offer mikki a 2-3 year contract with a small raise. every team needs one player like this.

*trade chris wilcox*: the guy can dunk, and get busted by the cops... and that's about it. he didn't show up on time for the summer league, had some moments of flair last year, but there's no way it lasts, i say we trade him for a quality back-up or even a draft pick. just get something while his value is as high as it'll ever be. keep in mind, the nets have our a pick for 2006...

*make an offer to vladimir radmanovic*: he's one of the top 6th-men in the league, and the sonics will probably have a tough time keeping everyone. great 3-point shooter, combined with mobley, we'd suddenly become a huge threat behind the 3-point line. worth a shot at least, the worst that'll happen is the sonics match.

*sign stromile swift*: monster leaper, can run well, he seems like sort of a strange addition, but can also play both forward positions. livingston would have a field day playing with a guy like this. would help our transition game a lot, which i think was a weakness last year. but i don't think we could afford him...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the Radman idea. We do need him because we need more perimeter shooting.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes Radman would definately help out. He would be a great signing for the Clippers.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

i agree. we need to use wilcox as trade bait. he is done in la. We need to build our bench. Radmanovic would be nice or even Korver. I think a 3pt shooter off the bench would be huge. Resigning Moore and Z are both good ideas.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Rebracca needs to be resinged he is the best off the bench scoring center in the league. Take a look at Flipe Murray he destoryed the Clippers in Tokyo two years a go.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Gotta Get Big Z Signed. Good Call!


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

i agree with leidout...excellent analysis of our needs, however, i don't think SAR or Stromile are truly necessary if we can get Rad (a great outside shooter) or even Bonzi (i like his slashing and total game)...other than that, great options.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Make and offer to Rad would be my first choice. Atleast we could test the Sonics and see how much they would be willing to pay him. Other then that I say we match any decent offer for Jaric and bring back Moore.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yeah the more that i think about it, Rad makes the most sense, anyone know how long a team has to match a restricted free agent offer sheet?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the Clippers should re-sign Rebraca and Moore. Keep looking at SAR, trade Wilcox. Also look at Radman and Marshall. There are some other good players out there too that the Clipper can pick up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> yeah the more that i think about it, Rad makes the most sense, anyone know how long a team has to match a restricted free agent offer sheet?



15 days?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good post, but just speaking from experience, Stromile Swift has never played SF in his entire career, nor is he able to.



Weasel said:


> 15 days?


Under the new CBA, I believe that's been reduced to, like, 5-7 days.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

i think the clippers haven't bothered looking at radmanovich (at least publicly) because they can probably only afford one MLE exception, and might miss all three (SAR, marshall, rad) if the sonics match.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Get Radman. Simple as that. :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Keep Zeljko and Moore . . . wait til someone offers Jaric then match (so we can spend money on a FA) Vlad would be nice, but so would SAR, get Watson with the MLE
next year:
PG - Livingston/Watson/Jaric
SG - Mobley/Jaric/Maggette
SF - Maggette/Vlad(or SAR)/Mobley
PF - Brand/SAR(Or Vlad)/ Rebraca
C - Kaman/Rebraca/Moore


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> Keep Zeljko and Moore . . . wait til someone offers Jaric then match (so we can spend money on a FA) Vlad would be nice, but so would SAR, get Watson with the MLE
> next year:
> PG - Livingston/Watson/Jaric
> SG - Mobley/Jaric/Maggette
> ...



I am not sure the Clippers can get all of those players.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

if we keep jaric, then realistically, between radmanovich, marshall, SAR, and bonzi wells, we're only capable of getting 1 of these guys.

and maybe i just missed some of the games last year, but why do we need to keep both zeljko rebraca AND mikki moore? their stat line is basically the same, i think we would do fine with just one of the two.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I figure we have about 12 million left. To use it, i say 

1. If SAR cant get better than MLE like it seems now, and cant work a sign and trade, offer him 4 years, 26 million, starting at about 6 million a year. 

2. 6 million left. Trade Wilcox to a top tier team for a first round pick if there are any takers (wilcox is definately worth like high 20's pick im sure to some eastern conference upper teams), or at the very LEAST, trade him for a 2nd rounder from a terrible team, in order to clear cap room. 

3. We should now have about 8.75 million. Resign mikki moore for 2 years, 3 million if he takes it.

4. we now should have 7.25 million. Get bonzi wells expiring (6 million?) contract. 

5. sign chalmers and ewing for around 1.5 million total, send one to the NBDL.

6. After this we still have holes in the roster. Honestly im not aware of how the new CBA works. At this point, wed be right at around 49 million...does this mean we still have the MLE? If so, use the MLE to either bring sofo over or sign an N'diyaye type cheap center to back up brand,kaman, SAR, moore, perhas sign skita to a minimum contract, or another person who can be emerency 3/4/5. Then perhaps another minimum type player for the back court.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Where did you get 12 million? It was said the Clippers had 16 million before Mobley signed and since he signed the Clippers have close to 6 million.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

1. We need to sign Z. You need big men in the NBA. 

2. Mikki would be a good move as well - he played really well last year until he hurt his ankle, then he played poorly for a month or so and didn't start to play well until the very end of the year. This would give us a good 4 man roatation up front. This would also enable 4 or 5(Wilcox) returners up front from Dunleavys defense from last year (obvious advantage when players know how to play your d and how to play off each other)

3. Sit Wilcox down and figure out what his deal is. Dunleavy should make a personal call and either trade him or keep him. Dunleavy would make the best descision on this one i believe. Wilcox has tremendous upside, don't sell him out too soon. A motavated Wilcox can do harm in the NBA. But only Dunleavy knows what is really going on in the kid's head - he still may mature, he is still 22!!

4. Wait 15 days to decide on Marko - it all depnds on if he fits in with his counter offer. After Bobby was offered 9.4/yr, who knows what Marko might be offered?? 

This would give us a nucleaus of returners:

Kaman/Z
Brand/MM/(Wilcox)
Mags
Ross
Livingston/(Marko)/Chamlers

Free agents/rookies: Mobley, Korlev, Ewing 

This would give us 9 maybe 10, 11, 12 even 13 players (depending on the status of Marko, Wilcox, Korlev, and Ewing.

5. Depnding on the cap situation: SAR and Donyell Marshall have to be looked at. Maybe even Earl Watson.

6 & most important!!. In a last ditch attempt to sign a free agent - invite all the players we are courting to one of Donald Sterlings hooker parties to try to get them to sign. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

leidout said:


> if we keep jaric, then realistically, between radmanovich, marshall, SAR, and bonzi wells, we're only capable of getting 1 of these guys.
> 
> and maybe i just missed some of the games last year, but why do we need to keep both zeljko rebraca AND mikki moore? their stat line is basically the same, i think we would do fine with just one of the two.


Mikki and Z add totally different dynmaics to the front court. I think we need them both back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You may have gotten Cuttino Mobley, but we one-upped you by getting Kwame Brown!!!

MUUUUUUWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!

Oh.....wait....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> Get Radman. Simple as that. :cheers:


Nah man, unless the Clippers gave Seattle Jaric and Wilcox, I don't see how the Sonics would trade them Radman. And that's not even possible because both Radman and Jaric would have to be signed and traded, and that's can't happen in a sign-and-trade deal.


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

If there was a way to get Radman and Watson, that would be a great recovery for the offseason. I'm ambivilant on Wilcox...besides his obvious recent troubles, he will never get the starting nod over Brand, and he is young enough to where he should have a shot at starting for a team. So if we can move him for a pick at the least, its best for all parties. 

I really don't see Jaric staying..I don't know if he would be happy with a bench role, so a sign and trade would be the best move. Maybe we can get a few role players out of it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nah man, unless the Clippers gave Seattle Jaric and Wilcox, I don't see how the Sonics would trade them Radman. And that's not even possible because both Radman and Jaric would have to be signed and traded, and that's can't happen in a sign-and-trade deal.


what's with this sign & trade obsession? we're not the lakers... you offer radmanovich a contract he likes, he signs it, the sonics decide whether or not to match, which is looking like they might not be able to do. simple as that.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

C-Mag fan said:


> I really don't see Jaric staying..I don't know if he would be happy with a bench role, so a sign and trade would be the best move. Maybe we can get a few role players out of it.


jaric won't get a starting point job from the teams that are looking at him, so he's not gonna get what he wants either way. 

playing him 20-25 minutes a game would be ideal for keeping him healthy, and i don't think he'd be too unhappy if the clippers become a playoff team.

and jaric is a role player for the clips... a pretty good one. who can start when needed, the clippers recent track record with injuries means we can't afford not to have backups capable of starting.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Where did you get 12 million? It was said the Clippers had 16 million before Mobley signed and since he signed the Clippers have close to 6 million.


Check clippersdaily.com Those are the people the clippers have signed right now. The salaries were taken off of other sites. Some sites are different than the others, so factor in a margin of error of 1 million dollars. Remember, the clippers barely have anyone signed, and their restricted FA's are counting against the cap. I dont count them since all they have to do is release them and theyre off, or sign them to a new contract, either way, their "restricted" amount is meaningless. I really dont know where they got 6 million from, unless you can find something drastically wrong with storyteller's salaries.


----------



## abcblah12345 (Feb 24, 2005)

we need to keep Big Z... he contributes to the team when needed.. He Dominates the post and knows what hes doing out there


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bump

Recent free-agents that are gone: SAR, Marshall, Swift

So other than getting Bonzi, who else should be locked up?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rumors also have it that Korver and Green have been locked up by the Sixers.


----------

